#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Relief Valve & Line Sizing Papers

## MarrsieBoy

Does anybody have a downloadable copy of the following papers:

1. How to Size Relief Valves - Asu Mukerji, Chemical Engineering June 2nd, 1980
2. Relief Line Sizing for Gases (Part 1) - H. A. Duxbury, The Chemical Engineer, November 1979
3. Relief Line Sizing for Gases (Part 2) (Appendix) - H. A. Duxbury, The Chemical Engineer, December 1979



I would appreciate any help getting hold of a copy of these papersSee More: Relief Valve & Line Sizing Papers

----------


## edson.ortega

yes, please advice

----------


## MarrsieBoy

Excellent, can you post a link?

----------


## amshah

you can visit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MarrsieBoy

Thanks for that, but these are the standard sizing type articles, interesting but not quite what I was looking for. The articles I was looking for were specifically:

1. How to Size Relief Valves - Asu Mukerji, Chemical Engineering June 2nd, 1980
2. Relief Line Sizing for Gases (Part 1) - H. A. Duxbury, The Chemical Engineer, November 1979
3. Relief Line Sizing for Gases (Part 2) (Appendix) - H. A. Duxbury, The Chemical Engineer, December 1979

They covered some more practical considerations and some rather interesting insights into more unusual relief scenarios

----------


## tsrc8204

I like this link and

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------

